# New Setup



## BACALA (Sep 13, 2009)

hi...just started my new setup...been doing well with my n.y.c. flights and tipplers....had my old cinder block dog house to start with...just made it higher with some pressure treated wood...made a small door so they could exit to the aviary when i'm not around..should be finish in a few days...i could fit at least 50 birds.....will post updates... [URL="http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1528&pictureid=20066"][URL="http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1528&pictureid=20065"]http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1528&pictureid=20067[/URL][/URL]


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think you will be overcrowding with 50 birds, unless it's bigger than it looks. It looks good, 2 square ft of floor space for each bird and don't count the aviary.


----------



## BACALA (Sep 13, 2009)

it's a rough estimate...measurement are 5'x 5'x 6'ft high...i'm putting straight shelves at the top portion...keeps the birds used to each other...never had any fighting problems...bottom part a few nesting boxes...


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

12.5 Birds is all you should have in that loft.


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks good, it wouldnt hold any where near 50 birds


----------

